# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  AMBER Lab (A&M Bipedal Experimental Robotics Laboratory), Texas A&M University, College Station, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Website - bipedalrobotics.com

youtube.com/ProfAmes

facebook.com/Amber-Lab-175812832446032

twitter.com/AMBER_lab

Head - Aaron D. Ames

Projects and products:

DURUS, humanoid bipedal robot

AMBER, humanoid bipedal robot

Prosthetic Design, AMPRO

----------


## Airicist

Walking robots are here to help humans 

Published on Dec 11, 2018




> Step inside Caltech's Amber Lab, where researchers are making robots that walk like people.

----------

